# Blackberry 7100g



## botto (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys,

There's a user on our network who's been using a Blackberry 7100g for about a month now. For the past month everything has been working just fine...but all the sudden his ability to email from his Blackberry has stopped. When an email is sent from the Blackberry there's a checkmark as if the email is going to send...then about a minute later a red "x" shows up. Upon opening the email there's an error saying "Transaction Error - Decryption Error" I've checked the Blackberry support forums and I've found some solutions...but half the guys said they work...and the other half say they don't work. I ran the service pack for the Desktop manager but that didn't work at all. SO i'm baffled.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

First I have to agree BlackBerry support is very lame. I don't think anyone knows what the the 'indonesian' code that RIM uses to run these things does(nothing against Indonesia!!).

Are you running a BB server on your network? Or is he using the canned BB mailbox?

Most the problems I've encounter (server and handheld) I keep trying the different 'solutions' until I find one that works. Amazingly it seems you can't hardly screw one up (especially when it isn't working anyway). Removing the back panel take the battery out an put it back in causes a reboot (there is also a key sequence for this that I never remember) which fixes wierd problems.

We haven't had much problem since upgrading to the latest server release and desktop manager(4.0.0.30)

I would look at these..
http://www.blackberry.com/knowledge...ecryption_failure_.html?nodeid=26388&vernum=0


----------



## botto (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I'll try that today and let you know how it works! Thats what i like about these forums....people actually help and respond to threads! :up:


----------



## botto (May 2, 2005)

I almost forgot...same user...the CRM ACT! 6.0 is used across the board at our company and this specific user is having issues with syncing ACT! and his Blackberry...When he puts an activity into his Blackberry and syncs it with ACT! it shows up as "Created for Intillisync" when you open the contact in ACT...but in the Blackberry its just fine....also the contact addresses won't transfer....anyone have any experience with ACT! 6.0 and Blackberry's?


----------



## botto (May 2, 2005)

The email solution provided in the previous post seemed to fix the email issue...thanks!


----------

